# TC4 aluminum suspension arm mounts on a TC3 - possible?



## The Stig (Sep 25, 2005)

Is it possible to replace my nylon suspension arm mounts on my TC3 with the FT aluminum TC4 ones, or is the geometry and parts too different? Or, does anyone know if a company makes nice aftermarket mounts for the TC3? I've looked around and been surprised that I can't seem to find any....


----------



## Poocool1990 (Mar 10, 2006)

go to www.towerhobbies.com and compar the specs if the same they will work ill take a look for u too


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Several companies made them for the TC3 you still should be able to find them. 

I wouldn't hack up something because the alignment and sizing of these make huge differences to handling.


----------



## Poocool1990 (Mar 10, 2006)

he is right


----------



## The Stig (Sep 25, 2005)

Cool. Thanks for the feedback everyone!


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

They will not work. The screw spacing is quite a bit different. Also the hinge pin size is different


----------

